# 2013 big un'!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Got out today and hit some pits. It was a very slow morning not many bites. I had 1 last pond to hit before heading home. Water was very clear and lots of bass cruising around. I was trying out on of my new soft plastics that I call the yo lo craw. the bass really like it. This is my biggest bass of 2013. Big belly full of eggs, not to far from spawning now. Very nice healthy bass. Alot of the ponds in the tri-valley wildlife area get pounded. And alot of people keep most fish they catch. Good to see there are still some good ones left.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice fish. You did a good job.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh Snap! Biggun'!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice fish as usual, foxbites! Congrats!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish Shane!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice hawg! Congrats


----------



## onemanwolfpack (Aug 28, 2012)

The hess hold!!


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

I didn't know there were any ponds at tvwa. My sis just bought 5 acres right against tvwa. Just might have to do some exploring once she moves in. Btw nice fish.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

There are alot of ponds and pits on tvwa. not all of them are stocked. there are lots of quality bass in the ponds that have been stocked. They striped there starting back in 1996


----------

